# Temporary 18mm table top



## Joeblack (Feb 9, 2010)

The lady has a 9' granite table but she wanted to seat 22 people around it. So i made a temporary table top with 18mm mdf and 3x3 legs. She loved it but now wants to keep it in an easy to assemble reusable form. The legs i have sussed but joining the butt edges of the mdf so that the now 14' table can be easily taken apart and reassembled i cant figure out.
I have considered :-
1) Dowels. But these only really help to heep them alligned.
2) some sort of flush clip? That will somehow pull and hold the joints together? links would be appreciated.
3) A tapered half lap joint along the length of the board? Better than the dowel idea but still leaving the ends vulnerable to movement.

The current table is 46 1/2" wide and my mdf is 48" wide. so i only have 3/4" or less on either side to face fix a clip, As a face fix clip could both snag on the granite or posh dresses, It isnt an option.

Help!!


----------



## jlhaslip (Jan 16, 2010)

http://www.rockler.com/CategoryView.cfm?Cat_ID=115

check out the options


----------



## Joeblack (Feb 9, 2010)

Thx for the reply, Mulled it over but it would be complicated for the lady and her husband to put together and a slim chance it might catch the granite underneath. I looked at http://unico.uk.com/catalog/product/1357 as an option as well but again with this i have 2 prongs of metal sticking out of the edge.
Am working on the idea of a half lap joint with 2 or 3 flush finishing dowels. So that the tops can just be laid on top of each other and using gravity as the stay 
Interesting idea with the clamp though. Bit like a miniture version of the worktop clamps and i love the little template cutter that it comes with  my van is full of quirky little tools. Kind of thing you would use once a year but saves a whole lot of mucking about


----------



## merc (Feb 6, 2010)

do you have a picture of what it looked like when you put it up to extend her table?


----------



## Joeblack (Feb 9, 2010)

Will take some photos and post them, Might be a couple of weeks but i will sort it


----------

